# c5 vette wheels



## MKIIIGolfGTI (Mar 28, 2007)

anyone running 97-99 c5 corvette wheels on their tt? just wonder how they'd look on a tt, as i think they look quite well on mk4's.


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

these?
Love them!!!

I'm finding them too..8,5+9,5j..17'..


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Nope, those came on the C4 Vettes from 1991-1996


----------



## MKIIIGolfGTI (Mar 28, 2007)

^yuppers!

those wheels are also commonly called salad tossers. The wheel i'm talking about is a five spoke wheel with little divets in the tips of the spokes...like s4 wheels.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

These (on the C5 from 1997-99):


----------



## MKIIIGolfGTI (Mar 28, 2007)

nope not those.....lemme see if i can find a pic


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

I wondered as well... kind of look like ABT wheels.


----------



## MKIIIGolfGTI (Mar 28, 2007)

yes! now you got it. thse are the wheels i'm looking at maybe getting


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

l88m22vette said:


> Nope, those came on the C4 Vettes from 1991-1996


 Those are saw blades. These are salad tossers.








Are these the wheels?
















or


----------



## illuder83 (Jun 9, 2008)

i think he means C5 z06 wheels....


----------



## MKIIIGolfGTI (Mar 28, 2007)

jetta2.8 said:


>



those! can anyone photoshop these on a TT?


----------

